# Next question: Tattler lids :)



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Okay so I finally saw some of those Tattler brand lids in the store today. 
For those of you who use them, how long can they be reused for? 
I assume that is in terms of how many times they can be reprocessed, correct? 

Also, do they have higher rates of failure or finickiness than regular lids? 
I did grab a pack of regular mouth lids. They were $9.99 for the 12pack, which is a couple of dollars cheaper than on Amazon. I have no idea where else to buy them aside from the one store I randomly found them in today. Is that a good price?

Thanks again!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I've only had mine a few years, and am not a big canner, but a friend of mine has put hers through at least 6-8 cannings. You may have to replace the rings if they stretch, but the lids should be good unless abused.

There is a learning curve, but I have not found a difference in failure or success rate. Some here have reported issues with the OLD jars that are thicker rimmed.

I'm not sure on the price. You can google tattler lids and check with the manufacturer's price. They do sell on-line, and you can sign up for email alerts. They offer some great specials. I saw Tattlers at a farm store on Sunday - I thought they were clearanced for $6.75, I assume a dozen but didn't check. 

Have fun!

Has anyone heard if UGA has released their study of Tattler effectiveness?


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Huh, that is a good savings then. Even factoring in replacement of the rings, that is still cheaper I think. Especially if you can get prices like the one you mention! 
I don't have any old jars, so that wouldn't be an issue for me. 
I just went to Tattler's website... did you see that they seem to have a 1 piece lid with the gasket attached now?


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Their lids are 2 pieces, none of their lids have an attached gasket. They have new ones out now that can be used just like throw away lids. Put the gasket & lid, tighten down your ring & they are self venting. I have the older ones that you need to leave the rings loose on & then tighten when you take them out of the canner. I will buy more when they have a good sale going on.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Oh, while the plastic lids should last pretty much forever, the gaskets will need to be replaced once they get stretched out. THey should be good for a dozen or more uses.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I began using them just this year. I had more during canning failures with regular lids than with the Tattlers. I have never had a lid failure during storage time - ever. I do not have any jars over 1.5 years old though.

I love the Tattlers. I made the decision to purchase a bunch based on Wendy's good experience with them. When they had that 1/2 price sale that's when I got them. So glad I did that!


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Wendy said:


> Their lids are 2 pieces, none of their lids have an attached gasket. They have new ones out now that can be used just like throw away lids. Put the gasket & lid, tighten down your ring & they are self venting. I have the older ones that you need to leave the rings loose on & then tighten when you take them out of the canner. I will buy more when they have a good sale going on.


Now I see what confused me! They have a photo of a sample you can buy- it is 2 lids of each size with gaskets. The gaskets are set on the lids, whereas in the other images they aren't. And since it said 'New, sample, blah blah blah' I didn't realize they didn't mean new product, merely new way to buy them. lol


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Wendy said:


> Oh, while the plastic lids should last pretty much forever, the gaskets will need to be replaced once they get stretched out. THey should be good for a dozen or more uses.


Sounds good. Another question, which Homesteader made e think of- storage- is there a life to them in storage? I know one person mentioned on the frugal tips thread that they found canned goods 20 years old that were still edible... In yuor experience, how long will the lid stay sealed, does it fail more often in the long term storage than a regular lid? 



Homesteader said:


> I began using them just this year. I had more during canning failures with regular lids than with the Tattlers. I have never had a lid failure during storage time - ever. I do not have any jars over 1.5 years old though.
> I love the Tattlers. I made the decision to purchase a bunch based on Wendy's good experience with them. When they had that 1/2 price sale that's when I got them. So glad I did that!


I will keep my eye out too, then. Could you please post to the frugal tips thread if you see them go on sale?


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

Well I'm confused now. I have some Tattlers that are a few years old, I've always followed the process of loose ring during processing and then tighten after. I store my jars with the rings off. 

Are these EZ seal lids any different, or are they the same lid but the method has changed? I don't get it. If you look on their shop page, the packaging and description looks the same as the old ones. If I bought more Tattlers how can I tell the difference between my old ones if they need different rules of use?


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Melesine said:


> Well I'm confused now. I have some Tattlers that are a few years old, I've always followed the process of loose ring during processing and then tighten after. I store my jars with the rings off.
> 
> Are these EZ seal lids any different, or are they the same lid but the method has changed? I don't get it. If you look on their shop page, the packaging and description looks the same as the old ones. If I bought more Tattlers how can I tell the difference between my old ones if they need different rules of use?


I have never used them.. but from what I can tell on the webpage... the E-Z seal is just a new name/packaging? That is what I gathered from the idea.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

The E-Z seal is a new design. You no longer have to leave the ring loose & then tighten the ring after you take them out. You can tighten it like you would on throw away lids now. The new lid is self venting. Should be easier for people to use now. I will have to keep old & new seperate though since the ones I have now need to be tightened after removing from the canner.

As far as the time frame on staying sealed. If they are processed correctly & seal properly, they shouldn't come unsealed on their own. No different than the throw away lids that stay sealed for years & years.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Wendy said:


> The E-Z seal is a new design. You no longer have to leave the ring loose & then tighten the ring after you take them out. You can tighten it like you would on throw away lids now. The new lid is self venting. Should be easier for people to use now. I will have to keep old & new seperate though since the ones I have now need to be tightened after removing from the canner.
> 
> As far as the time frame on staying sealed. If they are processed correctly & seal properly, they shouldn't come unsealed on their own. No different than the throw away lids that stay sealed for years & years.


Huh, interesting. I don't know which ones I bought. I need to read the box I suppose.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Wendy, do the old and new style lids use the same gasket?


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Yes, they use the same gasket as far as I know. If you bought them in the last few weeks you most likely got the EZ seal ones, which are the newer ones & are supposed to be easier to use. I'm going to buy some when they have a sale just to see the difference.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Wendy said:


> Yes, they use the same gasket as far as I know. If you bought them in the last few weeks you most likely got the EZ seal ones, which are the newer ones & are supposed to be easier to use. I'm going to buy some when they have a sale just to see the difference.


Let us know the difference. The box does not say easy seal anywhere on it. So I don't know. This is a store known for holding older items like this until they sell.  10 year old model of iron or ironing board, sure why not? Type of thing.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

If it doesn't say that it is the EZ seal then it is probably the older lids. Directions should be on the box or in it.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Wendy said:


> If it doesn't say that it is the EZ seal then it is probably the older lids. Directions should be on the box or in it.


Yep, no easy.  What would be the difference on instructions?


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

The older lids you need to leave the ring loose on the jar so they can vent & then tighten it immediately after taking it out of the canner. The new lids are self venting. You put the rings on & tighten as you do on throw away lids. No need to re-tighten when they are taken out.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

So can anyone confirm that the new lids actually say EZ seal on the lid itself? I'm asking because I will be ordering more lids, and I'd like to be able to tell the difference between the EZ seal and the regular so I use them properly. If it doesn't say on the lid, then I suppose I can order the new green color to tell them apart. 

Looking at the listing on Tattler's website I don't see anything on the box that says EZ seal. I'm starting to wonder if they are actually different, or if they realized that you don't need to use the original method after all.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Melesine said:


> So can anyone confirm that the new lids actually say EZ seal on the lid itself? I'm asking because I will be ordering more lids, and I'd like to be able to tell the difference between the EZ seal and the regular so I use them properly. If it doesn't say on the lid, then I suppose I can order the new green color to tell them apart.
> 
> Looking at the listing on Tattler's website I don't see anything on the box that says EZ seal. I'm starting to wonder if they are actually different, or if they realized that you don't need to use the original method after all.


Does this help any?
https://www.facebook.com/reusablecanninglids


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

Ok I called Tattler and spoke to a very nice gentlemen. The new lids are a new design, and they also do say EZ seal on the lid itself. He also said that if for some reason I used the old method with the new lid it would seal perfectly fine too. 

I do think I might go ahead and order the mint green color just so that it's glaringly obvious which lids I'm using and I can keep the method straight while canning.


----------

